
I'm a digitalnomad with a full time job, this is the tech in my backpack - sricola
https://medium.com/@sricola/digital-nomad-life-tech-in-my-backpack-3ee5a87b50ca?source=linkShare-9aabb13997aa-1499886037
======
Grustaf
The Amazon link specifically says the power bank is not compatible with MPB
2016, but then that is wrong? I've been looking for one for months.

~~~
sricola
Hey, it does work albeit slower charging. But it does do the job.

